# Solved: MAC Address on Windows Mobile?



## SandyGunfox (Jun 20, 2009)

How do I find my device's MAC address on Windows Mobile 6.1? I'm running it on a Samsung Jack (NOT the BlackJack II, the newer one).

I need the MAC address to register for my campus's wifi, and I'm told the wifi's speed will exceed 3G speed.

As an aside, does anyone know if I can change my Caller ID from my device, or if I'll have to go through AT&T to do that?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy SandyGunfox...

It should be under Settings/Connection/Wi-Fi Status...

As far as the caller ID you will have to contact AT&T...


----------



## SandyGunfox (Jun 20, 2009)

That was it, thank you!


----------

